# Tap washers



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well been looking at my baby today and list of what needs doing and I could do with replacing the washers on the mixer taps in bathroom and shower.

Can US size tap washers be bought here in the UK?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

RR said:


> Well been looking at my baby today and list of what needs doing and I could do with replacing the washers on the mixer taps in bathroom and shower.
> 
> Can US size tap washers be bought here in the UK?


Buy a mixed bag from B&Q. Even if the diameter is slightly out, you can trim them down. Tap washers seal on the "face" not the edge so it wont matter if the cut edges aren't perfect.


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

repaired my mixer tap no washers in it a few rubber o rings whitch i replaced no problem


----------

